# t5 questions



## Bhappy324 (Mar 10, 2015)

So I think I have to decided to go with t5s ho for vegging , I'm wondering what kind to get in a 4ft x 4ft grow tent ?? And how many fixtures I am going to need ?? 

I would appreciate any and all input on this !


----------



## pcduck (Mar 10, 2015)

I use a four foot 4 bulb in my 2x4 veg tent


----------



## Bhappy324 (Mar 10, 2015)

Is there a brand you would suggest?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 10, 2015)

I use two of what Duck's using in my 4x4 to veg. 

Sun Blaze 4' 4 bulb T5HO Fixtures. I would do two fixtures even in a 4x4 over 1 fixture, for more ability to adjust different level canopy's for veggin' stuff. 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/ft-F54T5-HO-Fluorescent-Spectralux-Included/dp/B000AXPUBQ[/ame]


----------



## zem (Mar 11, 2015)

one thing i noticed with 4 ft fixtures is that the light itself is 4ft, and the sides of the fixtures add at least 2", and then to move it easily up and down i would make the space at least 4'+4"


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 11, 2015)

zem said:


> one thing i noticed with 4 ft fixtures is that the light itself is 4ft, and the sides of the fixtures add at least 2", and then to move it easily up and down i would make the space at least 4'+4"



I'm confused by this. Not sure what you're worried about but the 4' fixtures fit wonderfully into a 4' tent, with a few inches on each end before the walls. :aok: 

Here's an example: 







Maybe I'm confused by what you said Zem?


----------



## zem (Mar 11, 2015)

i measure the light it adds up to more than 4ft, maybe the type that i use, 4ft fluros, are different, i am not sure


----------



## pcduck (Mar 11, 2015)

I think mine are Hydrafarm.

My 4 bulb fits  nicely in my 2x4 tent.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 11, 2015)

Check the dimensions, not all 4' lights are over 4'.  Mine is 47" total.  I got it from HTG supply a lot of years ago.  I do not believe that you necessarily need to buy a real expensive one.  I bought about the bottom of the line model since I wasn't sure that I could actually replace a MH with a T5.  Mine did not cost much and I have used it continually for almost 7 years--looking at some old attachments I had, I saw that I bought my first one in May of 2008.

I would say that 2 of the 4 tube fixtures would be enough light or maybe a single 8 fixture unit.  Like duck, I have a 4 x 2 vegging space and (generally) use a 4' 4 tube fixture in there.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 11, 2015)

T5s are great for Vegging and don't do a bad job Flowering. Mine was a 4ft 8 tube T5, 40,000 Lumens. I used 6500k for Vegging and 2700k for Flower.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=201562&d=1361634914


----------



## Bhappy324 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ok thank you all very much!! I believe I will go with a 4' 8 bulb system .. Is there any places online that ship everything discreetly? Some of the stuff I'm going to order from Amazon isn't gift wrapable, Or doesn't it matter because the FedEx people couldn't care less?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 12, 2015)

Just mentioning this one more time, just in case you didn't read before.. 

My thoughts: Instead of 1 big 8 bulb system, get two 4 bulb systems. Exact same amount of lumens, but say you have a bunch of 5" clones rooted and ready to veg, and you also have some plants 3-6 weeks vegged out. You will want one height set for the stuff that is double in size, and a different height for the smaller stuff. Now, you can fix this by bringing the plant to the light instead of the light to the plant, but if you're in my situation and your veg system is a flood and drain table, you want to be able to precisely adjust different zones of lighting since I can not bring the plants up to the lights with this setup. Also, if one fixture dies (for some strange reason, as T5's don't seem to die) you will have 1 fixture to raise and at least get by until you sort your second fixture. 

Same amount of light. Same price. More versatility. Just my thoughts there, obviously an 8 bulb fixture is sweet, just wanted you to consider two fixtures first.


----------



## Bhappy324 (Mar 12, 2015)

That's excellent thinking! I don't know where my head is at I don't have a. Clue as to why I missed that post  but that is a hell of a lot better thinking cuz I was about to ask that question next!    You are the best Dr. I've had in years ha thank you very much!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 12, 2015)

lol you're welcome :aok: 

Honestly, it just makes sense to have the ability for a more versatile light foot print, so wanted to toss that your way one more time. If you were soil only, it's no real problem only having the one light, as you can raise plants to even out the canopy, but it's a bit harder to do in hydro. Maybe easy enough with 5 gals, but not with my 18 gal totes!! lol  

Glad you have a Dr. you like


----------



## zem (Mar 12, 2015)

heh, i threw the big multi bulb fixture with scraps long ago, i have each light individually hanging with 2 strings, its the only way i do it


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 12, 2015)

Thats a good idea Fang.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 12, 2015)

zem said:


> heh, i threw the big multi bulb fixture with scraps long ago, i have each light individually hanging with 2 strings, its the only way i do it



Indeed. I have 2 pulleys on each of the T5's, so you can even drop one end and raise the other for "stadium seating" style hah  



WeedHopper said:


> Thats a good idea Fang.



Cheers WH :aok:


----------



## sopappy (Mar 12, 2015)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I'm confused by this. Not sure what you're worried about but the 4' fixtures fit wonderfully into a 4' tent, with a few inches on each end before the walls. :aok:
> 
> Here's an example:
> 
> ...



That tray on top of an electrical fixture? I hate to sound like yo mama here, Doc but that looks scary to me.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 12, 2015)

Not scary at all  There's no water in it, and the cuttings LOVE the extra heat this time of year!


----------

